# lost 4 foot extreme



## Dereks-Dragons (Aug 24, 2011)

my 4 foot male is missing. got out of the cage. idk where a 4 foot lizard can hide but where would he be able to go? ive torn apart the whole house already.


----------



## james.w (Aug 24, 2011)

Are you positive he got out? Could he be burrowed in the cage somewhere?


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Aug 24, 2011)

i tore the cage apart too. hes nowhere. idk where a 4 foot lizard would go?


----------



## james.w (Aug 24, 2011)

Behind the fridge, stove, dishwasher, washer, dryer. Inside the couch, cabinets.


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Aug 24, 2011)

yup.. hes nowhere.


----------



## kellen.watkins (Aug 24, 2011)

As long as your sure he didn't escape from the house be patient he will find you... or one of your parents,


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Aug 24, 2011)

ok well i feel stupid..

i tore apart my whole house. 2 hours of searching. only to find out he scrathed through the plastic "pond" liner in his cage and curled up under the wooden platform that i had blocked off. smart lizard, found a way to get under it anyway. well.. its midnight here and i have to go put the house back together my mom is freaking out lol.


----------



## reptastic (Aug 24, 2011)

Lol that reminds me of when I had my red tail boa, never knew they burrowed, lol after searching the cage, the reptile room, pretty much everywere I thought I lost for good til I saw his head peaking from under the mulch lol, glad he's safe and were stil waiting on pics lol


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Aug 25, 2011)

Lol sorry I put pics on Facebook I'll put some up here tonight after work


----------



## Big Dave (Aug 25, 2011)

My buddy had a furnace cleaning company. He found a 3 foot dried up Green Iguana in the furnace ducts. The owners said "so that's where he went, we lost him 6 months ago". Poor guy


----------



## tora (Aug 25, 2011)

Lol I was gonna sayyy. Mine get out and it normally only takes minutes to find them. Ones like 38" and always goes upstairs. The other one that's like 42" likes to go under the couch. My entire house is pretty tegu safe so I just let them come to me if I don't see them with a quick sweep.


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Aug 25, 2011)

My house is massive and nowere near tegu safe lol. I lost one of my beardies the other day,14 inch. And I always know where to find her she goes to the same place every time ( at least once a month she manages to break loose)


----------



## james.w (Aug 25, 2011)

Sounds like you need better locks on your cages.


----------



## kellen.watkins (Aug 25, 2011)

Or better cages, I know I'm calling the kettle black lol


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Aug 25, 2011)

He never Got out lol I thought he did


----------



## tora (Aug 25, 2011)

I keep my snakes locked up and I could lock up the big tegus, but it doesn't matter to me if they decide they want out. All I have to worry about is poop lol.


----------



## kellen.watkins (Aug 25, 2011)

Lol my bad I read that wrong (whoops hee-haw)


----------



## tora (Aug 25, 2011)

lol did you read it as 'I let all of my animals roam freeeee!'?


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Aug 25, 2011)

Lol I BuIld my cages myself. So I know they are good .


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Aug 26, 2011)

I should have a warning sign at my front door. Warning roaming tegus and sometimes beardies, iguanas, monitors and dogs. Sometimes when a few others are out it is like jurassic park in my house. I always know their hiding spots behind the chair in a pile of blankets or under one of two couches and under some rag rugs in the pantry.


----------



## james.w (Aug 26, 2011)

Dereks-Dragons said:


> Lol I BuIld my cages myself. So I know they are good .



cages aren't that good if your beardie gets out once a month and you thought you lost a 4' lizard, but he tore through something that was supposed to hold him in.


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Aug 26, 2011)

He didn't tear through something that was supposed to keep him I'n. He tore through a sheet of thin plastic(kinda like a plastic bag like liner) and swerved underneath the wooden platform. Hebrew still I'n the cage. And i didn't build the extremes cage its an all glass tank it's a temporary 7x2x2. The Beardie used to sqweeze through the holes I'n the poultry wire top to the cage. I discovered the other day that re reason she's been gettin out lately is because my sister has been taking her out and wen she puts her back she doesnt latch the door, and the Beardie just walk out lol. You can loo at any of the cages I've built... All of them are sturdy and escape proof, unless somebody doesn't close the door, like with the Beardie.


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Aug 27, 2011)

I would just suggest building that extreme enclosure now that is way to small for him. A four foot lizard i a tank with a depth of 2'.


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Aug 27, 2011)

New cage is built already. Just waiting on the doors.


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Aug 27, 2011)

Good to hear.


----------



## james.w (Aug 27, 2011)

Let's see some pics of the new cage, what are the dimensions?


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Aug 27, 2011)

new cage is 8x4x4 ill take pics after this "hurricane" thats supposed to hit here tonight/tommorrow.


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Aug 27, 2011)

Can't wait to see pics I need some idea on enclosure ideas. If my guys go down I want to address my door issues.


----------

